# Rides close to Hillsboro OR



## GratefulDave (Sep 16, 2002)

I am going to be moving to Hillsboro in August and would like some tips on road rides around the Hillsboro area. I am looking for loops of up to 50 miles with moderate hills. I will also be commuting to Beaverton and from what I have seen Cornel seems the best route to get to Walker road, is there any other suggestions on routes into Beaverton.

Thanks for help


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Cornelius pass is great, gets you either to skyline, or to hwy 30 and from there sauvie's island... nice slow, rolling climb on CP itself; skyline gets tougher or SI is nice and flat.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hagg Lake for training*

should be fairly easy to get in a loop out to Hagg Lake or the backroads through wine country in Forrest Grove. The MS150 routes start at Pacific now, check their site and you can get an idea for some areas to ride in off the map.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*also check out the Portland Wheelmen rides list.....*

for some ides, lots of good loops listed there
http://www.pwtc.com/


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

*routes to beaverton...*

GratefulDave, are you new to the Portland-metro area or just Hillsboro? 

Cornell is definately an option. Baseline Rd/Main Street from Hillsboro is another option that will take you into Beaverton and may be a little more direct. Both options have numerous roads that can connect you to Walker if that is where you need to end up. (I commute down Baseline from approximately Cornelius Pass Rd to Murray Rd. Bike lanes the whole way on that stretch.) 

I have found Google Maps (http://maps.google.com/) to be a great way to plan routes, for both commuting and longer rides. Search for Hillsboro, OR and then click-and-drag the map around. 

Here are some links that may of interest:
http://www.trans.ci.portland.or.us/Bicycles/bicyclemaps.htm  
(The "Ride There" map color codes the roads based on how bicycle friendly they are. I had a version from before 1994 and seem to remember it showing the Hillsboro area.)
http://www.oregonlive.com/outdoors/cycling/


Sven


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

GratefulDave said:


> I am going to be moving to Hillsboro in August and would like some tips on road rides around the Hillsboro area. I am looking for loops of up to 50 miles with moderate hills. I will also be commuting to Beaverton and from what I have seen Cornel seems the best route to get to Walker road, is there any other suggestions on routes into Beaverton.
> 
> Thanks for help



The Scapoose-Vernonia Century is a great ride. From Hillsboro thru Banks, up to Vernonia, east to Scapoose, south down 30 to Portland, then up over the West hills and back to Hillsboro. great ride.
I would suggest you pick up a copy of Rubber to the Road I and II. Lots of great rides listed, many out in your neck of the woods.

best,
Gordon


----------



## GratefulDave (Sep 16, 2002)

Sven said:


> GratefulDave, are you new to the Portland-metro area or just Hillsboro?
> 
> Cornell is definately an option. Baseline Rd/Main Street from Hillsboro is another option that will take you into Beaverton and may be a little more direct. Both options have numerous roads that can connect you to Walker if that is where you need to end up. (I commute down Baseline from approximately Cornelius Pass Rd to Murray Rd. Bike lanes the whole way on that stretch.)
> 
> ...


Sven,

I'm new to the Portland Area. Thanks for the links, I have a copy of "Bike There" map it has been very useful.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

Beaverton Oregon may be the all time evil place to try bicycling, short of the freeways in LA. 

Beaverton is the worst form of suburban sprawl, and not at all accomodating for pedestrians nor cyclists. Acres and acres of asphalt parking lots -- with traffic signs. In some places it's nearly impossible to cross the street unless you're in a motor vehicle of some sort. Beaverton is designed for cars, more cars, and only cars. 

That said, one way to commute from Hillsboro to Beaverton is Farmington Rd. There's a bike lane, and it's flat with only slightly rolling hills. No climbing. Cornell is all about serious climbing. 

From Hillsboro, you can get out into the country and open roads by heading toward Scholls, for flat country. Head toward Skyline for hills and climbs. Skyline, as the name suggests, runs along the skyline at the top of a ridge running from the West Hills in Portland, out toward Vernonia, St. Helens, Scappoose, and Forest Grove. This ridge is the western edge of the fault line for the Columbia River. 

Hwy 26 is a major developmental corridor from Portland, through Beaverton, out to Hillsboro, and Forest Grove. The other side of this corridor is the Beaverton-Hillsdale Hwy. Hwy 26 is basically a freeway. Beaverton-Hillsdale Hwy was the principal route before Hwy 26 was "improved" and turned into a freeway. So, Beaverton-Hillsdale Hwy is busy, and full of strip malls, development, and heavy traffic. 

Planners have envisioned the "Silicon Forest" along this corridor from Beaverton to Forest Grove. Accordingly, it's heavily suburbanized, lots of traffic, and not too readily bike friendly. But there are places to ride once you get off the beaten paths. 

Personally, and I've lived in the area since 1948 -- ridden seriously since 1962, I'd hold off on the bike commute plans from Hillsboro to Beaverton until after I got settled. Without knowing what sort of work you'll be doing, I'm going to suggest that regardless, you'll find you need a car during the day -- if only to get across the street to eat lunch. (OK, maybe not that bad, but you'll probably find a car necessary, and a bike damned inconvenient.) 

But you're talking to someone who fleed the city and retired to the beach because the traffic and development just plain drove me around the bend.


----------

